# Amphibious bicycle



## Bertoaus (13 May 2012)

The aim of this project is to show an amphibious bicycle from stuff you can find at your local hardware store. I use common tools, so no welding or big machinery. Another goal is that everyone can use his or her own bicycle to make it amphibious. The conversion time, from land to water is not more than 7 minutes; the same for the opposite direction. Beside universal applicable the construction is simple, save and cheap; about 100 dollar. 
This project look's easy; it's not. When it was that simple, we could buy an amphibious bike in the local cycleshop. This video show's enough information to make one for your own. In the water Berto's Amphi-Cycle will be propelled by a new version of the simple outboard motor. With a cordless drill and with an extra 12V battery. I found out that other ways of propelling are too complex and expensive.


----------



## NeoCaesar (22 May 2012)

Haha, this is the coolest thing I've seen in a while. When the apocalypse comes a bike will be the transport of choice and this will be top trump. Cool project.


----------



## irw (22 May 2012)

Have a search for Hilldodger's Edwardian water cycle- I don't think it converts to road use, but it's a similar idea for water use!


----------



## mickle (22 May 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## ufkacbln (23 May 2012)

There is a proprietary kit called the Shuttle Bike




What's more - you can propel an steer these.

Several years ago one was ridden across the Solent


----------



## ufkacbln (23 May 2012)

I still prefer this one -  from some 20 years ago..


----------



## Bertoaus (23 May 2012)

OK, the project above is a Low-Tech one, here is another High-Tech German Amphibious Cycle one.


----------



## Night Train (26 May 2012)

Bertoaus said:


> The aim of this project is to show an amphibious bicycle from stuff you can find at your local hardware store. I use common tools, so no welding or big machinery. Another goal is that everyone can use his or her own bicycle to make it amphibious. The conversion time, from land to water is not more than 7 minutes; the same for the opposite direction. Beside universal applicable the construction is simple, save and cheap; about 100 dollar.
> This project look's easy; it's not. When it was that simple, we could buy an amphibious bike in the local cycleshop. This video show's enough information to make one for your own. In the water Berto's Amphi-Cycle will be propelled by a new version of the simple outboard motor. With a cordless drill and with an extra 12V battery. I found out that other ways of propelling are too complex and expensive.



It is hardly amphibious, unlike the other ones above. In this case it would be easier to to just lay the bike on the inflatable boat, get in and paddle it.
At least with the others the bike is still providing the power and steering while floating on water.

Rather do it with a recumbent though.


----------

